# C&CC Subscription Fees up for 2011



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I was having a look through the C&CC magazine that just arrived yesterday and noticed a small article referring to subs fees going up.

£37 -> £39 for 2011 rates.

Must be trying to even things out after the club site fees were frozen.

I think I will renew anyway for a 2nd year as we have used a couple of main cub sites and have been happy so far. 

In 2010 we used a mixture of Club Sites, Forest Holidays, CS's a THS plus the usual affiliated independents and normal independents found on UK Campsite.

Ben


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I do like the magazines they send and definitely the THS. Well its inflation for you but still think £39 isn't bad think CC is something similar.

I will still subscribe as am not a fan of wildcamping.

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

I hate the magazine - loathe it, nothing worth reading in it and a waste of paper, plastic wrapper and postage.

Members should be able to opt out and do their bit for the environment. I was able to opt out of the SKY TV magazine.

Russell


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Must admit that I tend to agree with Russell. Very little in it of interest to the M/Home fraternity.

Always bin it after a very cursory glance to see if it is any better than the previous issue.

Only reason we renew is to use the CS sites, although we have never ever been asked to see our membership cards. Will probably not renew next time around.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Magazine*

Feeling pro active, I have sent an email requesting to "opt out" of the magazine thus...

1) Being a bit green and saving paper, plastic
2) Reducing costs to MY club as no postage is needed.

I will let you know if it is possible to opt out.

Russell


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*CCC magazine*

....But this month's magazine has a great letter from a New Forest motorcycle cop in which he warns us about the vicious new forest ponies and states that they are normally kept out of campsites by a cattle grid. Perhaps he should stay at the Aldridge Hill site near Brockenhurst (our favourite) run by the.. er CCC Forest Holidays where the vicious creatures run wild and free right up to the 'van 

Mr worried


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It AMAZED me that the ponies have learned to lay down next to the grid and roll across it 8O and teach their foals to do the same


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Having used the New Forest campsites since the late 60's Ive still to find a site with a cattle grid on it. Anyway they would need a grid to encircle the whole site as ponies have no sense of keeping to roads and official entrances :wink: .

I remember years ago when camping at Denny Wood in a large frame tent. The Missus was cooking the evening meal inside the kitchen area of the tent and felt a playful nudge on her derriere thinking it was me she just giggled (I have that effect :roll: ). Anyway she turned round and came face to face with the biggest pony ever, who had taken a fancy to sausage and mash! 
It took some very delicate persuasion to evict the animal without it throwing a wobbly and destroying the tent.
Its not much of a problem now as nearly all the regular campers know the ropes where ponies are concerned.


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: CCC magazine*



bertieburstner said:


> ....But this month's magazine has a great letter from a New Forest motorcycle cop in which he warns us about the vicious new forest ponies and states that they are normally kept out of campsites by a cattle grid. Perhaps he should stay at the Aldridge Hill site near Brockenhurst (our favourite) run by the.. er CCC Forest Holidays where the vicious creatures run wild and free right up to the 'van
> 
> Mr worried[/quote
> Bertie I noticed in the CCC report that last year they had spent £xxxx on these new forest chalets which had been a great success & where intending to do the same this year. A reply to my query regarding "M/H facilities on these forest sites" I was told there isn,t any, & no new M/H camping sites had been added so I am interested to know which site you where on.
> Tel


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

anyway, to get back on topic :roll: , the CCC seem to follow the CC with membership fees - CC put their up recently? And I paid mine last month, so mine won't be until 2012. I think they try to allocate membership fees against admin & magazine production; I quite like having the magazines (CCC more so than the CC, because it always lists the THS & meets), but get very annoyed at all the leaflets & dross that go straight to my recycle bin.


----------

